# My 4 planted tanks



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

*My 5 planted tanks*

hello all,
please excuse my bad english ^^
here are my five planted tanks

8L :




I think it is now finished

18L :




A new version, I tried to do something natural with the use of cladophora in the rocks

54L :




A new version too, I think it would be finished in few weeks, when the HC had covered the foreground, and all other plants had grown, specially the rotala spec. green behind the HM

300L:




Here's my old tank, wich has been presented to the AGA 2006, now the 450L takes its place.

450L :




I hope this tank would be finished in few weeks too, the HC is on the good way, the prosperpinaca palustris cuba had to get densified. Behind the rotala spec. green there are nesea crassicaulis and ludwigia repens rubin, but I cut them a lot ^^

I'm waiting for comments, advices or others, thanks ^^
best regards


----------



## dyckster (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow! That is all I have to say.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nice tanks! I would have to say that the second one (18L) is my favorite.


----------



## rishy21 (May 31, 2006)

kudos to you , very nice aquascapes .. well done


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

I like how you have a lot of different plants.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

nice!!! 

what is that algae/moss on the rocks in the second picture? marimo balls?


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

yes it is Cladophora aegagropila / marimo balls


I'm thinking about put some plants in the left corner at the back on the 54L, any ideas ?


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

well, I have added my old tank, 300L


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

> the second one (18L) is my favorite.


I love it too...
could you tell me your tanks spec.?


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

about the 18L :
40cm*20*25
lighting : 12 h/d
14W arcadia fresh water
fertilization : flourish + flourish excel + flourish iron


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Very nice hideki!


----------



## Fabac (Jul 2, 2006)

Can you say something about your 450l, lightning, fertilization...? Your tanks are amazing!


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

thanks all for your comments ^^
if you have any ideas to improve any tanks, go on !! 

about the specifications of the 450L :
450L / 118G -> 150*50*60
lighting : 8*36W T8 (3 aquastar + 5 biolux)
heating : 2*300W (left / right)
filtration : fluval 404 (1100L/h) + 600L/h
co2 : 1 bubble/sec
fertilization : french fertilization (iron + oligo-elements) every day


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

An open area of HC would be cool in the 54, but it sounds like you want more of a background plant.


----------

